# (Verizon Tab) Confused about ROMs



## tinpanalley

I looked here and in the seemingly dead XDA forums on this subject. I see a bunch of ROMs that never went anywhere. What exactly is the deal on this device? Did any legitimate ROMs ever get made for it? Did cyanogenmod ever come out for it? I got my tablet late and it works fine, but I really would love to get all the Verizon crapware off of it.

Thanks for any ROM suggestions.


----------



## Brentless

You've missed out on a lot just sitting back, JT's CM9 (build 7) or the AOKP will blow your mind if you are still on Verizon stock ROM, don't hesitate and flash IMMEDIATELY

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk


----------



## tinpanalley

Do you think you could direct me to the best way to root this thing? I see lots of GSM root instructions but lots of varying opinions on CDMA rooting.
Would the CDMA instructions listed here be what everyone uses?... http://rootzwiki.com/_/articles/root-it-or-boot-it-samsung-galaxy-tab-7-r292


----------



## tinpanalley

Brentless said:


> You've missed out on a lot just sitting back, JT's CM9 (build 7) or the AOKP will blow your mind if you are still on Verizon stock ROM, don't hesitate and flash IMMEDIATELY


Thanks again, brentless. I looked into this, and can't believe what I was missing. I'm runnning CM9 as of this afternoon. Still playing with everything but looks great. Like a mix of ICS and Honeycomb, I guess? So, what is the AOKP like? How is it different?

Thanks!


----------



## ianphillips1

tinpanalley said:


> Thanks again, brentless. I looked into this, and can't believe what I was missing. I'm runnning CM9 as of this afternoon. Still playing with everything but looks great. Like a mix of ICS and Honeycomb, I guess? So, what is the AOKP like? How is it different?
> 
> Thanks!


Aokp has customizations that are proprietary to their build. It is built with JT's kernal source so it is as stable. Khasmek built us a revised v28 that runs very nicely (link around comment 50 in the aokp thread).welcome to ics.









Ian

sent from the innerweb


----------



## vanbeek1

Hello,
I'm exactly in the same boat as tin pan alley, I rooted last night with Heimdall, and now don't know where to go for the ics rom... Please help... I used this http://geekniggle.blogspot.com/2011/12/loading-ice-cream-sandwich-on-verizon.html and I have completed step 18... I hope this helps, I am familiar with rooting Motorola cells, but this is my first foree into Samsungs and Heimdall... any and all help, greatly appreciated...


----------



## player911

I just went though this and wrote a very detailed thread on XDA to go from stock to CM9 build7.

I have a sprint version but from my research it seems they are both the same minus the radio... which is included in the CM9 build. Ive uploaded a collection of hiemdall files and drivers, with very detailed instructions for a through step by step.

Hope it helps. I'm still new here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ruthlessbeatle

i feel all your pain. i love xda except the sgt fourm its just dead...with no answers and no help plus out dated no working links. iv been rooted and cwr on my tab with froyo for about a week now with no clear answers about how to get to ics. someone over there said to come here and try jts rom for cm9. i rocked jts stuff back in the day for the fasaniate (spelling) i love his work, someone post a link to his rom please it would help a bunch of us. iv been here for all of 2 posts and 5 min and when it comes to mt sgt i think i love this site. thanks all


----------



## ruthlessbeatle

can anyone tell me why it keeps giving me a error code (status 7) everytime i try and instill ics? im rooted with cwr install (3.0.x)


----------



## pvtjoker42

ruthlessbeatle said:


> can anyone tell me why it keeps giving me a error code (status 7) everytime i try and instill ics? im rooted with cwr install (3.0.x)


You need the newer 5.x version of CWM


----------

